# Clen made me sick?!



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

Hey guys, I started using clen for the first this morning, 40mcg and took two, within half hour I was shaking like a leaf, heart rate dramatically increased, had no energy and was sweeting like a blind lesbian in a fish mongers, about 2 hours later I was sick.. Still feel s**t now. Anyone had the same experience?


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

you took 2 40mcg tabs as a starting dose?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

80 mcg is way too high to start with as a first time user who hasn't assessed their tolerance. The fact you jumped in straight at that dose shows you did absolutely no research before throwing the tablets down your throat.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> 80 mcg is way too high to start with as a first time user who hasn't assessed their tolerance. The fact you jumped in straight at that dose shows you did absolutely no research before throwing the tablets down your throat.


 exactly what i was thinking who starts on 80mcg lol, like you say the guy must not of read into tapering before hand, reason like this why so many things like eph etc got banned


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

Obvious not enough research was carried out, I did search the forum and that's where I got the 80mcg from. Would 20-40 be the best to start on then?


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

quick search would've sufficed

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/245397-clen-questions/?do=embed


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

little_johnson said:


> quick search would've sufficed
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/245397-clen-questions/?do=embed


 Thankyou very much


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

no probs, next time do some more research or pm one of the knowledgable guys on here, on clen start lower, always to gauge tolerance


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Clen is often over or underdosed when it comes to UGL. Its pretty difficult to mix evenly this item as you need to dose it at the ultra low weight of 0.04mg for each tab. Its basically impossible unless proper equipment is used so it can be you're overdosing badly.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Bro honestly get off clen just diet. Is it worth feeling like crap


----------

